# Poor Little Sentra...Got Whomped!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Epic lol. I bet he was furious, and his girl was embarrassed to be with him. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

A story this epic needs to end with you getting the girl.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> A story this epic needs to end with you getting the girl.


Yeah, why not? Like the GEICO pig commercial.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool story bro i cant wait till somebody bites the bullet and buys the fleece performance tuner i had it in my cart but just couldent do it lol i want to see what our cars can really do to some rice


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's what I like about the diesel, you pull up next to some knuckle-dragging ute-boy with a V8 burbling away, and just smile, then pull away from the line quicker than he can.

Then he slams his foot to the floor, and you just let off the pedal as you hit the limit, and laugh at him when he realises that he's just pissed-away a litre or two of fuel to get the jump on a 4-cylinder *diesel*. 

Priceless!!


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

I love it! Go diesel! I did for a replacement to my wrecked 1LT...
although I traded in a whole lot of WHOMP with my 370HP Charger R/T.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Racing in a Cruze... :icon_scratch:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Racing in a Cruze... :icon_scratch:


You haven't seen the Prius forums kill thread I take it. It's been a while since I checked it, it was a good read.


*Edit*

Have at it...

http://priuschat.com/threads/hybrid-racing-stories.15589/


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another great thing about this - even after you put your foot down your avg mpg will still be around 40+

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Another great thing about this - even after you put your foot down your avg mpg will still be around 40+
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I'd lose 3 mpg if I did two 3rd gear pulls in a drive cycle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I'd lose 3 mpg if I did two 3rd gear pulls in a drive cycle.


Passed 3 cars on 2 lane roads that resulted in me going from 45-80. Still hit 47 mpg. The passing part was a bit scarier than I remember with 250 hp on tap though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've surprised a few cars at stoplights. Not racing per-se but like if I am in the right lane and need to get over to the left. One guy in an Audi, once he realized what I was doing floored it but I was already far enough ahead of him to safely merge over.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

mc2crazy said:


> I love it! Go diesel! I did for a replacement to my wrecked 1LT...
> although I traded in a whole lot of WHOMP with my 370HP Charger R/T.


Yeah, Charger vs Cruze in the power department, just doesn't compute! That's why I have a Cruze AND also kept my Corvette. Now I have the reasonable best of both worlds. However, in my many years of road course and drag racing experience, it was always clear that someone else would have a faster car...right?...and that's why we have a variety of classes in organized racing. With that understanding, you can still have tons of fun "winning" within your Cruze racing class, every bit as much as winning with a Charger.

The Cruze is a "sleeper" within and outside it's class. Almost no-one expects a compact car to perform the way this turbo diesel does.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Yeah, Charger vs Cruze in the power department, just doesn't compute! That's why I have a Cruze AND also kept my Corvette. Now I have the reasonable best of both worlds. However, in my many years of road course and drag racing experience, it was always clear that someone else would have a faster car...right?...and that's why we have a variety of classes in organized racing. With that understanding, you can still have tons of fun "winning" within your Cruze racing class, every bit as much as winning with a Charger.
> 
> The Cruze is a "sleeper" within and outside it's class. Almost no-one expects a compact car to perform the way this turbo diesel does.


He gave it up because it was a garage queen and he felt it wasn't getting used to its full potential. I resisted moding my Cruze because I'm still putting the Subaru back together and haven't raced since like spring of 2010. Even then the races were a 75 mile Snowball on snowed in Akron streets where speed and mileage was penalized or 100 mile Gumball same rules. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App



jblackburn said:


> Passed 3 cars on 2 lane roads that resulted in me going from 45-80. Still hit 47 mpg. The passing part was a bit scarier than I remember with 250 hp on tap though.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah I miss having WHP, engine soundtrack, and no spinning of the front wheels from a dig. My 3rd gear pulls involve rev matching then 15 seconds of waiting for the window to go. There is a spot where 2 freeway onramps goes into a situation not as bad as the mixing bowl or 7 corners. Cars are doing 38 in a 60 for about 3 exits where the left lanes is 68 with no hang ups.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

To be honest, i've never raced. I have either A) Not noticed i was racing when overpassing someone B) It's Miami, it's a race alone to get to work on time.

BUT! I will say this, a few years ago there was a kid with an Old Sentra. Rusted to the last piece of metal... 

I don't know what he swapped, or what he did but he was eating 5.0's for dinner. I never underestimated another rust bucket again.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a sleeper Danny ..


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

0-60 in 8.2 sec. is a much simpler way to compare.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> 0-60 in 8.2 sec. is a much simpler way to compare.


But not nearly as soul satisfying


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Yeah, Charger vs Cruze in the power department, just doesn't compute! That's why I have a Cruze AND also kept my Corvette. Now I have the reasonable best of both worlds. However, in my many years of road course and drag racing experience, it was always clear that someone else would have a faster car...right?...
> 
> 
> > This I why I kept my LS1 GTO.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> A story this epic needs to end with you getting the girl.


I'm suprised you didn't go after the girl ;P lol


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You haven't seen the Prius forums kill thread I take it. It's been a while since I checked it, it was a good read.
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> ...


certainly a funny read :cheers:

But Holy crap are they've got some tall tales in there "I beat a viper with my prius", "I beat a mustang GT in my prius". Although I guess when you take off in B-mode the car transforms from a 17.8 1/4 mi turd into a 13 sec monster (what the slowest vipers run on stock rubber).

Althugh giving the gramer of the prius kill story telers their is some credbility that they piked off a car thats 4.8 secs fast in the quarter mile, make more probable


OP good job, that torque was really doing some work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> certainly a funny read :cheers:
> 
> But Holy crap are they've got some tall tales in there "I beat a viper with my prius", "I beat a mustang GT in my prius". Although I guess when you take off in B-mode the car transforms from a 17.8 1/4 mi turd into a 13 sec monster (what the slowest vipers run on stock rubber).
> 
> Althugh giving the gramer of the prius kill story telers their is some credbility that they piked off a car thats 4.8 secs fast in the quarter mile, make more probable


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


>


I LOVED that movie lmao. "I don't win a lot"

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You haven't seen the Prius forums kill thread I take it. It's been a while since I checked it, it was a good read.


"i tried when racing an M3 down a highway.. all downhill.. only reason he beat me ( i had low profiles on the car) is because he tops around 150."

:biglaugha:

Loved it, thanks for the link


----------



## rocky201 (Nov 27, 2013)

I just recently picked up the chevy cruze TD in black granite metallic (good color choice BTW), it is MUCH faster than I had ever expected!! Keep dustin' em!


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL nice


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rocky201 said:


> I just recently picked up the chevy cruze TD in black granite metallic (good color choice BTW), it is MUCH faster than I had ever expected!! Keep dustin' em!


congrats and welcome!


----------

